# SKZMDC Merit List



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

anyone knows when will the list be uploaded?


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

i just called them n they r like it'll b out by 31st of oct :/


----------



## zokki2000 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Breaking News.
*
The result of Sheikh Zaid which was to be announced today, has been delayed. According to the phone attendant it will now be
announced after 31st.


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Darn it, these people are sick. idher tension mein para va hai adha Pakistan ka future or ye merit list delay kar rahey hain. that could be the last worst thing to happen.


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

any idea when will it be posted?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

what is up with sheikh zaid???? i just tried calling them a gazillion times and they didnt even pick up the phone!!

i heard that the reason why they are delaying their lists is that the seats have already been "booked"


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

bkn said:


> what is up with sheikh zaid???? i just tried calling them a gazillion times and they didnt even pick up the phone!!
> 
> i heard that the reason why they are delaying their lists is that the seats have already been "booked"


i called them around 10:30 am the woman on the phone said call after 12 and its been 1 hour i am trying to call them but the line is busy:/


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

hm12 said:


> i called them around 10:30 am the woman on the phone said call after 12 and its been 1 hour i am trying to call them but the line is busy:/


sooo what do u think we should do? should we visit it?


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

bkn said:


> sooo what do u think we should do? should we visit it?


i think i will wait till tomorrow if they still dont pick up the phone i will go visit them.....


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

hm12 said:


> i think i will wait till tomorrow if they still dont pick up the phone i will go visit them.....


merit list display on college notice board


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> merit list display on college notice board


what is it being displayed now???? right now???


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

If you want your sheikh khalifa bin zayed entry test results, visit this link. good luck! :::National Testing Service:::


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

its not showing result...


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

oops it doesn't mention the result lol....sorry about that


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

oh man.... khair what do byo think about rashid latif?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

its list of candidates not result,,,


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> merit list display on college notice board


are you sure its displayed on the college notice board because they said they will upload it on the website too but i cant see it on the website?


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

i dont understand why skzmc is taking so long....... its the worst torture they could ever think of. even if they have already booked seats for rich students......still thats no reason to delay the result. maybe pmdc is involved in this delay but if it is then what about fmh who has even squeezed out their fee from students. all of this is getting puzzling by the day...... anybody know the real reason behind it?


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

bkn said:


> what is it being displayed now???? right now???


yup b/c on my fb i lioke the page of college & they said that list has been display on college notice board

- - - Updated - - -

merit closed on 76.02%


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> yup b/c on my fb i lioke the page of college & they said that list has been display on college notice board
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> merit closed on 76.02%


yes i just went and checked mine.....the first merit list is displayed and it closed at 76.02% with almost 90 students in the first list......unfortunately my merit number is 135


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

hm12 said:


> yes i just went and checked mine.....the first merit list is displayed and it closed at 76.02% with almost 90 students in the first list......unfortunately my merit number is 135


do u are here?


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

yes


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

but how will we know about our marks in entry test to calculate aggregate??


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

they have not written our marks....our aggregate is written on the merit list mine is 74 something


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

hm12 said:


> they have not written our marks....our aggregate is written on the merit list mine is 74 something


do u chek mine plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz my roll no is 2129

- - - Updated - - -



hm12 said:


> they have not written our marks....our aggregate is written on the merit list mine is 74 something


do u chek mine plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz my roll no is 2129


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> do u chek mine plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz my roll no is 2129
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


oh i am sorry i thought u asked if i am still online.....i am home now so cant check


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

hm12 said:


> oh i am sorry i thought u asked if i am still online.....i am home now so cant check


its okey but what was the initial merit?


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> its okey but what was the initial merit?


84 something


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

post the link please!!!


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> post the link please!!!


its not anywhere on net its on the college notice board you have to go and check it at the college


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

okay is the foreign list there? and is the college open now? are you at the college?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

this sucks :/ i have no chance of admission in sheikh zaid because my merit is 300's


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bkn please tell me if the foreign list is displayed.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Hajra said:


> i dont understand why skzmc is taking so long....... its the worst torture they could ever think of. even if they have already booked seats for rich students......still thats no reason to delay the result. maybe pmdc is involved in this delay but if it is then what about fmh who has even squeezed out their fee from students. all of this is getting puzzling by the day...... anybody know the real reason behind it?


 Hajra whats ur sheikh zaid merit number...?

- - - Updated - - -



Ghani1992 said:


> Bkn please tell me if the foreign list is displayed.


umm...i'm not sure...it was really crowded and i barely even got to see my name...i don't remember seeing a separate list for foreign candidates...either it was merged with us locals or they didnt post it yet


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

@bkn..... i dont know...... cuz i found out about the merit list very late. my parents werent home and i called them like crazy to tell them about it but they didnt pick up.(sigh) i will go there tommorow insha Allah....... did u get admission in fmh? and dont worry about your merit number in skzmc....... u have good aggregate. u will get admission surely in cmh or somewhere else good and maybe even in skzmc if u are lucky so best of luck.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

The suspense is killing me lol


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> The suspense is killing me lol


i think that shiehk zahid main jo liests lage hain tamam students ne sefarish ke ho ge


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Hajra said:


> @bkn..... i dont know...... cuz i found out about the merit list very late. my parents werent home and i called them like crazy to tell them about it but they didnt pick up.(sigh) i will go there tommorow insha Allah....... did u get admission in fmh? and dont worry about your merit number in skzmc....... u have good aggregate. u will get admission surely in cmh or somewhere else good and maybe even in skzmc if u are lucky so best of luck.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


 God i wish i was as optimistic as you..ya fmh did call me and the last date they gave me was prev Monday!! i ignored them :/ for sheikh zaid........magr today i raelized that i have no chance in skzmdc so i went to fmh. fmh says that for now the list is full..my name was struck off because i didnt submit their fee!! i blew fmh for sheikh zaid  magr fmh ppl said that they'll consider me as soon as somebody drops out :/


----------



## Hajra (Sep 25, 2012)

lol...... same here. and nope i am not optimistic in fact i am all doom and gloom its just that best of luck has sort of become my "takia kalam". i hear it a lot and i say it alot nowadays. i am also dreading all this cuz i gave skzmc test with my eyes closed and a discussion on this forum told me that i also made a lot of silly mistakes so lets see what happens. and whats ur aggregate in skzmc?


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

my merit number in skzmdc is 135 and the first merit list closed at number 90....do i have any chance of getting in?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Hajra said:


> lol...... same here. and nope i am not optimistic in fact i am all doom and gloom its just that best of luck has sort of become my "takia kalam". i hear it a lot and i say it alot nowadays. i am also dreading all this cuz i gave skzmc test with my eyes closed and a discussion on this forum told me that i also made a lot of silly mistakes so lets see what happens. and whats ur aggregate in skzmc?


are you going to fmh?? what will you do now?


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

This is so bad that they are not displaying the list on net. I am from Mansehra which is like 7 hrs drive from Lahore how am I supposed to see it  Can someone from Lahore check mine if you go to see yours please. My roll no. is 2157 an my full name: Shahan Mumraiz Khan. 

I will be very thankful to anyone who can help!


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> This is so bad that they are not displaying the list on net. I am from Mansehra which is like 7 hrs drive from Lahore how am I supposed to see it  Can someone from Lahore check mine if you go to see yours please. My roll no. is 2157 an my full name: Shahan Mumraiz Khan.
> 
> I will be very thankful to anyone who can help!


If I go to chk mine tmrw I'll chk yours as well inshallah If I don't forget.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

guMnam said:


> If I go to chk mine tmrw I'll chk yours as well inshallah If I don't forget.


plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz mine also my roll no is 2129


----------



## guMnam (Sep 17, 2012)

List is now online ... You can all chk for yourself


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

wots with the waiting list? i dont get it.
i mean it has ppl with aggregate as low as 68% toh kia un sb ka chance h? :/
i've mine in sumwhere btwn 500's  
too much disappointed


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

hey waiting list is not actually a "waiting" list. its basically the result of all the students who appeared. and except for the top 10 or 20 students MAX nobody below that has a prayer of getting in there!


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> hey waiting list is not actually a "waiting" list. its basically the result of all the students who appeared. and except for the top 10 or 20 students MAX nobody below that has a prayer of getting in there!


whats your merit number?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

guMnam said:


> List is now online ... You can all chk for yourself


post the link please 

- - - Updated - - -

guys i am really concerned because i only saw 2 foreigners listed in the waiting list. and i see 4 different categories: open, open merit, fed. gov't, and foreign.
what is the difference between open and open merit???
i didn't see "overseas" so maybe that is open? no idea. 
why are there only 2 foreign students and why are their aggregates soooo bad. it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

My merit number is 110  No chance,right ?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

chinablue said:


> My merit number is 110  No chance,right ?


Why would you think so? Merit number 110 is pretty darn confirm. You should be glad like anything. Congratz. :thumbsup:


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> Why would you think so? Merit number 110 is pretty darn confirm. You should be glad like anything. Congratz. :thumbsup:


But im on the waiting list :/ Will 20 kids leave their seats ?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

chinablue said:


> But im on the waiting list :/ Will 20 kids leave their seats ?


ofcourse they will. As far as I remember, last year the second merit list had some 80 students on it. I know this year won't be exactly identical to the last year, but seriously, 20 students are just nothing. There definitely will be a vacancy of 20 students at least. Don't worry. You will be in inshaAllah. Prayers with you and best of luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Irfan (Oct 5, 2012)

My merit number is 196.is there any chance for me?


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Irfan said:


> My merit number is 196.is there any chance for me?


90%:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



chinablue said:


> My merit number is 110  No chance,right ?


Your Admission is 100% dear. Be glad


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> ofcourse they will. As far as I remember, last year the second merit list had some 80 students on it. I know this year won't be exactly identical to the last year, but seriously, 20 students are just nothing. There definitely will be a vacancy of 20 students at least. Don't worry. You will be in inshaAllah. Prayers with you and best of luck. :thumbsup:


Thank you so very much


----------

